
Show HN: Ora.pm new features and design - uffo
https://ora.pm/features/
======
deadpool93
This was published already 6 months ago. But I like that it's still being
developed. Looks like you added some cool new stuff! I will give it one more
try.

Keep up the good job!

------
lama86
Sweet design! When is github going to be ready?

~~~
uffo
Thanks! Git commits references in tasks in 2 weeks or so. There is already a
GitHub issues import present.

